# XMR 650 on 29.5 OL



## mudsac's (Dec 14, 2011)

Got my 29.5 on my bike


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice! - With the power that new 650 is making it should handle them well with just clutching.


----------



## bvick85 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just bought a 650 Xmr today. How do you like your 650? I looked at the 1000, but I didn't care for the extended length so I went with the 650. How well does it handle those 29.5's?


----------

